# GBAtemp Google Chrome App



## CheatFreak47 (Nov 3, 2013)

So I noticed not many people know how to script google chrome apps, and those that do simply don't or find it useless. (it's incredibly easy, actually. Chrome is easy to write apps for, especially simple ones, which is what i'm best at)
So I decided I'd write one up for the gbatemp forums.









Dark and Light preview images.

I just gimped together an icon from the website, wrote up a manifest, and packed it together with the chrome extensions page.
clicking on it opens the forums just like a bookmark does, simple, but effective.

Unfortunately I can't put it on the Chrome Web store because I'd need this site's permissions to do so, and also, I haven't registered my google account as a web developer and payed the 5$ fee.

But, the good news is you can still install it in chrome if you want.
Just download the CRX (if downloading in chrome, right click download, and save link as) 
drag n' drop the CRX on the chrome extensions page, and hit OK
Alternatively you can create a shortcut to chrome with " _--enable-easy-off-store-extension-install" (without the quotes) _at the end of the target area, and load google chrome with that to make installing future non webstore apps easier.
Download White : Download Dark

If anyone would like to put this up on the chrome web store, contact me in a private message and we'll discuss.
I think you'd need Costello's permission to put up an app that links to the site. I'm not 100% on the development terms for the Chrome webstore though, I only skimmed the terms.

Edit: Reading into it, I think Costello himself actually would need to post the app, as I think you need to verify you own the site the app leads to.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2013)

I just added to my ChromeOS now and seems to work just fine!


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Nov 8, 2013)

I updated the OP with a dark version of the app using the default colors instead of the white one derived from the actual transparent banner on the site. I also fixed the url in the extension to load the right page, as before it was redirecting to the front page when it was intended to be opening the forums page.


----------



## captain_corona (Dec 4, 2013)

CheatFreak47 said:


> So I noticed not many people know how to script google chrome apps, and those that do simply don't or find it useless. (it's incredibly easy, actually. Chrome is easy to write apps for, especially simple ones, which is what i'm best at)
> So I decided I'd write one up for the gbatemp forums.
> 
> 
> ...


 
you can point it to my website and that can redirect to gbatemp and all you would need is the $5 ill pay the $5 (ive been meaning to do this anywho)


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2013)

sooo.....? it's a glorified shortcut?


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 5, 2013)

mercluke said:


> sooo.....? it's a glorified shortcut?


 

Did you expect something else? Have you ever used ANYTHING for Chrome whatsoever? If its not a skin its a shortcut or extension. 

Anyway, i'll grab this. Always wanted Temp on my page.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 5, 2013)

Why do I need this if I have this as a bookmark on my bar? I could conceive people using this for their smartphones, but I'm not such a person.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess I dont understand


----------

